# 2-3 month old boy and girl rats



## njparats (Sep 22, 2015)

Harrisburg, Pa area

Boy colors are albino and hooded black and white
Girl colors:champagne, albino, hooded black/white, tan hooded

Also a four month old grey/white male


----------

